

In search of the killer iPhone app - Readmore
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/mar2008/tc20080311_060174_page_2.htm
page one is here: http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/mar2008/tc20080311_060174.htm
======
danw
Please correct link to point at page one of article

~~~
Readmore
Sorry about that I pasted the wrong one. I can't edit it now though, too much
time has passed. The first page has the most interesting tidbit, that the
number of applications to the iFund exceeded their expectations in the first
36 hours.

------
tim2
Killer app: VOIP.

No question about it.

